# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  حكم ظريفة

## عفاف الهدى

لو أنعيش بلى هموم أنجان أحنى بدنيا بخير 

** *نظر  رجلٌ إلى زوجته وهي تصعد السلم .. فقال لها: أنتِ طالق إن صعدت، وأنتِ  طالق إن نزلت، وأنتِ طالق إن وقفت، فرمت المرأةُ نفسها إلى الأرض.* *فقال لها: فداكِ أبي وأمي! إن مات الإمام مالك احتاج إليك أهل المدينة في أحكامهم.* * *  *علم الغيب* ** *ذهب رجلٌ إلى إحدى المنجِّمات، فقالت له: إذا وهبتني جنيهين أطلعتك على الحوادث التي تنتظرك في المستقبل.* *فأجابها الرجل: لو كنتِ بارعةً في علم التنجيم لعرفتِ أنني لا أملك في جيبي إلا جنيهاً واحداً .. !!* * *  *حيلة ذكية* ** *جاء "حسن" صديق جحا وقال له: أريد أن أصنع ختماً وليس عندي مال كثير، فقال جحا: لا بأس**.* *وانطلق  معه إلى صانع الأختام، وقال جحا: كم يُكلِّف الحرف الواحد؟ فأجاب صانع  الأختام: عشرة دراهم، فقال صديق جحا: ليس معنا سوى عشرين!! فنظر جحا إليه  وفكَّر قليلاً ثم قال للصانع: اصنع لنا ختماً باسم "خس"* *قال الصانع بدهشة: ما هذا الاسم؟* *فقال: وما شأنك أنت؟ اصنع ما نريد.* *وصنع  الصانع لهما الخاتم، وعندما أراد أن يضع نقطةَ الخاء، قال له جحا مسرعاً:  ضع النقطة على آخر السين .. فضحك الصانع وعرف أن ما يريده جحا هو اسم "حسن"  ولم يأخذ منهما شيئاً.* * *  *السم!* ** *كان "لويد جورج" يخطب في البرلمان عن حرية المرأة، والقوانين الخاصة بالنساء، فحمل على المرأة حملةً شعواء ..* *فصاحت إحدى الحاضرات: لو كنتَ زوجي لوضعتُ لك السُّم**
**فأجابها فوراً: ولو كنتِ زوجتي لشربتُ السُّم.* * *  *أشعب* ** *مرَّ أشعب بقومٍ يأكلون، فقال: ماذا تأكلون؟ قالوا: سُمًاّ – يريدون التخلص من تطفله**.* *فقال: الحياة بعدكم لا قيمةَ لها، وجلس يأكل معهم*

----------


## حامي الشريعة

حكم حلوة

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحلو مروركم

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

شكرا لكم وفي ميزان حسناتكم 
وفقكم الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* طرح حلووو... يسلمووووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكر اتي لمروركم هنا

----------


## سيدة زمانها

[quote=عفاف الهدى;1254294] 


*أشعب*
*مرَّ أشعب بقومٍ يأكلون، فقال: ماذا تأكلون؟ قالوا: سُمًاّ – يريدون التخلص من تطفله**.**فقال: الحياة بعدكم لا قيمةَ لها، وجلس يأكل معهم
  هههههههههههههههههههه 
ما في مجال يتخلصوا منه يعني 
الله يصبر ألا يشوف هالنوعيه من المتتطفلين
حكم ولا أروع
سلمتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالمرور

----------

